# 1500-2k Death Guard



## Reapers Due

Look for some list advice for my Death guard army. I have running mostly infantry horde with typhus and necrosis but now that we are getting into the 1500-2k points range having trouble with tanks and MC’s. So far outside a couple squads of plasma marines finding our in house long range limited. 

My current list is: 
1000 Death Guard battlation. 1000

HQ 295
Typhus 175

Necrosis the undying. 120

Elites 305
Deathshroud. 240
4 terminators

Plague surgeon. 65
-Bolt pistol& balesword

Troops. 380
Poxwalkers. 120 
20 zombies

Plague marines 152
6 marines 
-champion w/ Plasma gun & plague sword
-2 plasma guns 
-Icon of despair 

Plague marines 125
5 marines 
-champion w/ Plasma gun & plague sword
-2 plasma guns


----------



## Shandathe

Most of Death Guard heavy firepower is Plagueburst Crawlers, in my experience. Death Guard certainly reserves the heaviest weapons for the heaviest units. 

Looking back at previous editions, the new Death Guard is missing vital fire support (things like Havocs, Obliterators - and anything that had a decent speed). But there's nothing to stop you from plonking down a CSM detachment to bring some of those back in and still paint them as Death Guard - even if you can't run them with DG rules like Inexorable Advance.

Alternatively, if you want to stick with an infantry horde it's probably time to ally in some Traitor Guard.


----------



## Serpion5

If you want to keep the DG codex as your only source, then I think the plagueburst crawlers are your only real option. 



Alternatively you could add one or two more psyker characters. I don't have the codex but I play against my brother's DG regularly and I believe that DG have one or two psychic powers that can buff units and make them even more survivable. I know the two characters you have are already psykers, but having more would allow you to buff and still be able to throw out a decent round of mortal wounds each turn.


----------



## Reapers Due

Thank you for the great suggestions I have considered adding a spearhead detachment of chaos marines maybe Iron Warriors. So far with the DG specific units I proxied a myphitic blighthauler and found it very lacking for its points, outside of typhus, deathshroud and foul blightspawns are my best armor crackers so far. Next time I play I’ll try out the plague burst crawler. Got any suggestions for a potential 500 spearhead detachment?


----------



## Shandathe

That's gonna be tricky, as CSM Heavy Support tends to run point-heavy. The mininum 3 Obliterators for example are 195 points and that's just not going to fit. Havoc are the cheapest at 65 for a basic squad... until you slap weapons on them, which is really the entire point. 

First off, we'll need an HQ, and the cheapest we can find is a Chaos Lord which supports the Havocs nicely with rerolls... however, we can also go with a Chaos Sorceror which offers more versatility (and given Prescience can still buff the Havocs just fine). Give him a sword (cheapest) and stick with the combi-bolter and call it done.

Sticking with the infantry theme and keeping the tank/MC problem in mind... Let's start off with a Havoc Squad. While Autocannons are a hair cheaper and normally the Iron Warrior's bread and butter, we can't quite get to the required numbers to make them truly scary and will probably want Lascannons (or Missile Launchers which trade in a bit of the anti-armour punch for a bit more versatility). 

It's an unfortunately expensive start pointwise at a good 165 even without additional ablative wounds. Main problem with this choice is that the GW kit is resin and (IMO) ugly-in-a-bad-way so I'd suggest converting or looking at FW  In accordance with good sense we should probably slap the Mark of Slaanesh on this unit (so it can be used for use Endless Cacophony) but it's not necessary.

Since we've only got 231 points left of our 500 allotment, we can spent a max of 166 points on a second HS unit as we need to reserve at least 65 for the third (really cheap Havocs, obviously).

A Vindicator could work, but those draw enough fire even WITHOUT being the only vehicle on the field, so... more Havocs! We can even fit them with more Lascannons/Missile Launchers so we'll have 8 total on the field. Probably a good idea to divide those heavy weapons among the squads fairly so you've got some ablative wounds before you start losing heavy weapons, but... yeah.

Sorceror 104
5 Havocs w/4 Lascannons 165
5 Havocs w/4 Lascannons 165
5 Havocs 65

Or alternatively,
Chaos Lord w/Power Axe 79
5 Havocs w/4 Lascannons 165
5 Havocs w/4 Lascannons 165
5 Havocs w/1 Lascannon 90

Both 499, salt with missile launchers to taste


----------

